# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Zeer onregelmatig ongesteld

## mloes2403

Hallo allemaal,

mijn probleem is dat ik de laatste tijd erg veel ongesteld ben geweest. Ik ben 22 jaar, heb 2 jaar geleden een zoontje gekregen en ben sinds zijn geboorte niet meer aan de pil gegaan. Sinds zijn geboorte ben ik wel erger ongesteld geworden (van 3 dagen een beetje naar 8 dagen vrij veel ongesteld) maar wel altijd regelmatig. 
Toen ik anderhalve maand geleden ongesteld werd was ik dat opeens voor 2 weken, aanzienlijk langer dan gebruikelijk dus. Daarna is het 1 week gestopt en begon het toen weer voor 8 dagen. Nu ben ik net iets langer dan een weekje niet meer ongesteld, maar ben ik vandaag alweer begonnen.
Ik begin me hier nu een beetje zorgen over te maken en hoop dan ook dat iemand weet waar dit aan kan liggen. 
Alvast heel erg bedankt voor eventuele reacties

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo,

Het is voor mij ook een raadsel waarom de menstruatie nu zo vreemd verloopt. Soms kan dit een bijwerking zijn van de zwangerschap (maar meestal gebeurd dat bij vrouwen die opnieuw aan de pil gaan en aangezien jij geen anticonceptie gebruikt..) Er zijn erg veel verschillende redenen waarom een menstruatie opeens anders kan verlopen, ik adviseer je om contact op te nemen met de huisarts en het hele verhaal uit te leggen. Voor zo'n persoon is het vaak makkelijker om te achterhalen wat de reden is en of hier iets aan te doen is.

Succes ermee!
Groetjes Sylvia

----------

